# Save a deer Kill all these yotes you see.



## bigdcred (Sep 19, 2007)

that 270WSM hit it so hard we found parts 20 yards back towards us, 100 yard shot dead center.

[attachment=0:4415e]IMGA0078.JPG[/attachment:4415e]


----------



## DERT (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Save a deer Kill all these you see.*

I'm confused, do you want me to kill that woman or a yote to save a deer?


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Save a deer Kill all these you see.*

:shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Save a deer Kill all these you see.*

RMTC wrote :shock: 
+1


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Save a deer Kill all these you see.*



DERT said:


> I'm confused, do you want me to kill that woman or a yote to save a deer?


For some odd reason I found this extremely funny, I guess you'll have that at 2AM....


----------

